# HSC4 Brake Bolt Length?



## halbring (Dec 2, 2006)

I've tried using the search feature to no avail... so I am hoping that some kind soul here can help me out. Does anyone know what the proper brake fixing bolt length is for the HSC4 fork? 

I assume it must be either 18.5mm or 24mm... because I have the 13.5mm bolt right now and that certainly isn't the right one...

Many thanks for your time.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

The forks come with a 30mm bolt. If your fork was missing the bolt, just send me a PM or email with your address and I can get one in the mail for you.

Regards,
*[email protected]*
[email protected]


----------

